# A new forum tool for you



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Several of you have asked for easier ways to post links to Amazon Kindle books, Kindle accessories, etc.

We've developed a tool that makes it fairly painless. It creates both text and image links. And, the tool automatically incorporates our affiliate info - which helps keep your forum working for you.

It's KindleBoards' Amazon Link Maker at http://www.kboards.com/link

Try it out! Let me know how it works for you.

- Harvey


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would like to add to Harvey's instructions that the ASIN # is located in the Product Details of every Amazon product page:


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Great tip! I will add that to the Link Maker page.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks Harvey...can't wait to try it out once I find the right thread to put it in *


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Testing 1-2-3....











It works!  Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, CS! Looks great.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I couldn't get it to work.    waaaah!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I couldn't get it to work.  waaaah!!!


*Same here....when I hit "preview"...nada.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Same here....when I hit "preview"...nada.*


Did you enter all three fields, push the *Create KindleBoards link* button and then copy and paste the resulting link (the one that appears in the Image Link box) into your post?

While Harvey's page makes it much easier, you have to follow each and every step _exactly_ to get the correct result.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Did you enter all three fields, push the *Create KindleBoards link* button and then copy and paste the resulting link (the one that appears in the Image Link box) into your post?
> 
> While Harvey's page makes it much easier, you have to follow each and every step _exactly_ to get the correct result.


*Yes, it worked when I used the "preview" there.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Yes, it worked when I used the "preview" there.*


And how did you proceed after that?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> And how did you proceed after that?


*Copied the "image link" and pasted in a post. Prior to "posting" I previewed and all I saw were the words that I typed prior to pasting.*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You saw the resulting link pasted in the posting window? Can you make and post a screen capture?

Here's a more visual instruction... Once your "preview" works as you want, you need to copy the _entire_ link (either the one in the "Text Link" box, or the one in the "Image Link" box) - using *Ctrl-C*, or *Edit... Copy...*, then paste the entire contents into your post.

Harvey provided a nice little (select) link below each of the link boxes to highlight the entire link so you don't miss any of the characters. You need to do this (or select with your mouse) _prior_ to copying.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You saw the resulting link pasted in the posting window? Can you make and post a screen capture?
> 
> Here's a more visual instruction... Once your "preview" works as you want, you need to copy the _entire_ link (either the one in the "Text Link" box, or the one in the "Image Link" box) - using *Ctrl-C*, or *Edit... Copy...*, then paste the entire contents into your post.
> 
> Harvey provided a nice little (select) link below each of the link boxes to highlight the entire link so you don't miss any of the characters. You need to do this (or select with your mouse) _prior_ to copying.


*Yes, I hit the select out of curiosity and copied what was highlighted...saw the entire thing pasted in a posting box. This is just as baffling as my inability to have a banner on MySpace *


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Yes, I hit the select out of curiosity and copied what was highlighted...saw the entire thing pasted in a posting box. This is just as baffling as my inability to have a banner on MySpace *


OK, I have one last idea... Go ahead and create a link, and post it here in this thread. Then I can have a look at your post and see what happens.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> OK, I have one last idea... Go ahead and create a link, and post it here in this thread. Then I can have a look at your post and see what happens.










*I copied and pasted the link....but I'm sure it's missing in this post.*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*It is missing. *


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *It is missing. *


Actually, it is in there. I am looking it over now to see where the formatting error is.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Actually, it is in there. I am looking it over now to see where the formatting error is.


*That's great but at the same time...scary *


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I looked up the book you have here....

The proper _image_ location is:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51QN03ZNPTL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA240_SH20_OU01_.jpg

You chose the Copy "link" location, which is incorrect. When you right click on the image on the Amazon product page, it must the the "image location." (highlighted in blue, below)










Please try one more time.... I want to see success!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*You are brilliant...I had the wrong "copy". Any chance that you can figure out why I can't put a banner on MS  Thanks so much for your help pigeon...you rock!*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> Any chance that you can figure out why I can't put a banner on MS


Nope... I don't know anything about MySpace.... Now if it was Facebook, I suspect I could figure it out.....


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Nope... I don't know anything about MySpace.... Now if it was Facebook, I suspect I could figure it out.....


*LOL, it was worth a shot...thanks again! Feel free to delete all those posts or leave them up, maybe someone will bypass Rue de Moron... *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I looked up the book you have here....
> 
> The proper _image_ location is:
> 
> ...


how come I don't have a copy image location when I right click?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> how come I don't have a copy image location when I right click?


*Are you right over the book cover?*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ The 'copy image location' option comes up when you're using Firefox as your browser. 

If you're using Internet Explorer, you have to Right-click, select Properties, and then copy/paste the Address ("URL") that is displayed in the properties box.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> ^ The 'copy image location' option comes up when you're using Firefox as your browser.
> 
> If you're using Internet Explorer, use 'copy shortcut' after you right-click the graphic.


OK... and what if it isn't a Kindle book yet and there is no ASIN number??


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> OK... and what if it isn't a Kindle book yet and there is no ASIN number??


*I used the 10 digit ISBN number (no dashes)*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

If it's on Amazon in any form, it will have an ASIN. I usually link to the paper book if it's not available on Kindle.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

chynared21 said:


> *I used the 10 digit ISBN number (no dashes)*


That's true, for books - in most cases - the ISBN is the same as the ASIN.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Testing......


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> Testing......


wwwwaaaahhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I LOVED The Mystery of the Red X! A terrific thriller!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

trying again


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I LOVED The Mystery of the Red X! A terrific thriller!


I'm going to get you and your little squirels too!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I'm going to get you and your little squirels too!!


*LMAO....I loved the Wizard of Oz ;-p*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Kirsten, I think I know what is hanging you up.

It's my fault, not yours! I had said to use the 'copy shortcut' in Internet Explorer - - but in fact you have to choose 'properties', then copy/paste the URL in the properties box.

I've updated the instructions in the link tool

Sorry about that!

- Harvey


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hi Kirsten, I think I know what is hanging you up.
> 
> It's my fault, not yours! I had said to use the 'copy shortcut' in Internet Explorer - - but in fact you have to choose 'properties', then copy/paste the URL in the properties box.
> 
> ...


seeing if Harvey lied to me...


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> seeing if Harvey lied to me...


oh for petes sake. I might as well switch to Firefox but it probably won't work with Vista.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> oh for petes sake. I might as well switch to Firefox but it probably won't work with Vista.


*Seems like you're headed down my street Kirstin *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

ummm...... apparently under properties the url link is a freaking scroll.... I'm retarded.











_(Fixed the link. - Admin.)_


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey! I like that book even more than The Mystery of the Red X!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> ummm...... apparently under properties the url link is a freaking scroll.... I'm retarded.


*Hi, I'm a moron...nice to meet you 

I hate to break it to you but when I clicked on it...it was a bad page.*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Seems like you're headed down my street Kirstin *



LOL - you better lock your door then! I'm a mess tonight!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Hi, I'm a moron...nice to meet you *


how happy is the moron
he doesn't give a damn
I wish I were a moron
my god - perhaps I am!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> how happy is the moron
> he doesn't give a damn
> I wish I were a moron
> my god - perhaps I am!


*LMAO...I love it!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hey! I like that book even more than The Mystery of the Red X!!!



It is a pretty good read. Wish they'd Kindle it for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> It is a pretty good read. Wish they'd Kindle it for me.


It's worth thr $8 to buy it in paperback.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you Harvey!!


Spoiler



It must be hard on you trying to work with retards like me - ha ha ha



I do appreciate it!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's worth thr $8 to buy it in paperback.


But I want it on my Kindle!! My stack of unread books has been lonely since I converted to Kindle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> how happy is the moron
> he doesn't give a damn
> I wish I were a moron
> my god - perhaps I am!


LOL... I have been away from the house all evening and trying to get caught up on my board reading before hubby gets home since _Kindle with no name_ is neatly wrapped in Christmas paper...  sniff, sniff, but reading this thread has cheered me up!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL... I have been away from the house all evening and trying to get caught up on my board reading before hubby gets home since _Kindle with no name_ is neatly wrapped in Christmas paper...  sniff, sniff, but reading this thread has cheered me up!


Is he really and truly making you wait??


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> LOL... I have been away from the house all evening and trying to get caught up on my board reading before hubby gets home since _Kindle with no name_ is neatly wrapped in Christmas paper...  sniff, sniff, but reading this thread has cheered me up!


*Awwwwwww...I feel for you Angela. Maybe he'll just you suffer till he has to leave again.*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I hate to break it to you but when I clicked on it...it was a bad page.*


OK - I can only overcome ONE hurdle at a time. Links that work is for TOMORROW - images in posts was for TODAY!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kirstin said:


> ummm...... apparently under properties the url link is a freaking scroll.... I'm retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked why the link was broken - - it looks like a "space" was accidentally inserted after the ASIN, in the ASIN form. I cleared that space out and it's working now.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Awwwwwww...I feel for you Angela. Maybe he'll just you suffer till he has to leave again.*


Well, he just got home, so let the begging and the teasing begin!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I checked why the link was broken - - it looks like a "space" was accidentally inserted after the ASIN, in the ASIN form. I cleared that space out and it's working now.


  I told you I was retarded didn't I? Thanks again Harvey - I swear - at some point - I can be taught. Really. Trust me.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I admire your persistence. Thanks for helping me shake the bugs out of the linking tool. I think it's pretty solid now. But ask away if there are any more questions about it, or troubles with it!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Well, he just got home, so let the begging and the teasing begin!!


*Good luck and may the force be with you *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I told you I was retarded didn't I? Thanks again Harvey - I swear - at some point - I can be taught. Really. Trust me.


*You're no where near as moronic as I am...it took less posts to figure yours out *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *You're no where near as moronic as I am...it took less posts to figure yours out *


Hey chyna... you have passed the 250 mark!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hey chyna... you have passed the 250 mark!


LMAO - and so have YOU Angela!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hey chyna... you have passed the 250 mark!


*Holy smokes...I didn't even notice! I've been wracking my brains with all this new fangled computer stuff ;-p*


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

*tries valiantly to catch up* 
Hrrrmmmm.... what number am I thinking of?


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *tries valiantly to catch up*
> Hrrrmmmm.... what number am I thinking of?


You are soooooo bad! I'm telling rainbow on you!!

by the way (notice how I didn't use BTW because I know you are not a fan) what does the 42 mean in your signature line?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> You are soooooo bad! I'm telling rainbow on you!!
> 
> by the way (notice how I didn't use BTW because I know you are not a fan) what does the 42 mean in your signature line?


*LOL...I was going to ask the same question.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> You are soooooo bad! I'm telling rainbow on you!!
> 
> by the way (notice how I didn't use BTW because I know you are not a fan) what does the 42 mean in your signature line?


You'll have to read H2G2 (The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy) to find out.

And Rainbow is perfectly aware of how bad I am. That's why she loves me.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You'll have to read H2G2 (The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy) to find out.
> 
> And Rainbow is perfectly aware of how bad I am. That's why she loves me.


I did read it but I was a teenager and my total recall failed me years ago...... I guess it will have to go on the loooooong list of "to reads"


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I did read it but I was a teenager and my total recall failed me years ago...... I guess it will have to go on the loooooong list of "to reads"


42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe and Everything.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe and Everything.


*Is that along the lines of "one thing" from City Slickers?*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe and Everything.


why is 42 the answer?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kirstin said:


> why is 42 the answer?


The readers of Douglas Adams will know this, I think..!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

It just is. The problem is that Earth (which was nothing more than a giant computer) was destroyed right before it computed what the actual Ultimate Question _was._


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> why is 42 the answer?


Hey, Kirsten guess what?? This was your 250th post.... welcome Sr. Member!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> why is 42 the answer?


[

The ultimate answer to life, the universe, and everything is 42. The ultimate question is "what do you get when you multiply 6 by 9". Which yields the conclusion that there is something inherently wrong with the universe.

Though it works in base 13. . . . .

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ha! Clever, Ann..! 

My background is computer science, and I can work pretty naturally in Base 2 and in Base 16. I had to concentrate to confirm that what you said is correct about Base 13.


----------

